# Probleme mit Calendar auf dem Handy



## a_l_e_x (14. Okt 2010)

also hab hier mal den Testweise erstellten Code,      

        ca_Mo = Calendar.getInstance();
        ca_Di = Calendar.getInstance();
        ca_Mi = Calendar.getInstance();
        ca_Do = Calendar.getInstance();
        ca_Fr = Calendar.getInstance();
        ca_Sa = Calendar.getInstance();
        ca_So = Calendar.getInstance();

        ca_Mo.set(Calendar.DAY_OF_WEEK, 2);
        ca_Di.set(Calendar.DAY_OF_WEEK, 3);
        ca_Mi.set(Calendar.DAY_OF_WEEK, 4);
        ca_Do.set(Calendar.DAY_OF_WEEK, 5);
        ca_Fr.set(Calendar.DAY_OF_WEEK, 6);
        ca_Sa.set(Calendar.DAY_OF_WEEK, 7);
        ca_So.set(Calendar.DAY_OF_WEEK, 1);

setze die werte dann als Woche in ne Tabelle, funktioniert in Netbeans Emulator wunderbar.
jedoch auf dem handy erhalte ich bei allen das selbe (aktuelle) Datum.

Hab leider kein andres Handy zum Testen, kann das nen Fehler vom Handy sein ?

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps


----------



## The_S (15. Okt 2010)

Was haste denn für nen Handy, evtl. gibts ja im Netz Infos über nen Bug.


----------



## a_l_e_x (15. Okt 2010)

Hab nen LG Arena, hab im Negtz nix gefunden ausser das LG eh ne sch*** Software hat


----------



## The_S (18. Okt 2010)

Ach Gottchen ... LG ... kann gut sein. Hatte auch mal ein LG - so schnell hatte ich noch nie ein neues Handy.


----------

